# help acsi card



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

*acsi card emergency*

i havejust booked into our first camp in france to find that i have left 
my acsi 12-14-16 card behind in the book,, i have the french book map and acsi identity card but although the site manager has given me acsi rate because we have stayed before i doubt i willbe lucky next time.

we have friends flying out next week and i i hoping one of our members could post them a card they will not be using again this year so they could bring it to us.

can anyone please help.

bill


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I understood that this was still high season where ACSI cards didn't give much, if any, advantage.


----------



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

*acsi card emergency*

site at st jean de pied de port started 25th august, others generally around 1st sept


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

If a card has been used by somebody it cannot be used again by another person. 



Chris


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Because the card has to be filled in by the owner user they would be of no use to you as it needs to match your passport.
You could contact 

Vicarious Books LTD, 62 Tontine Street, Folkestone, Kent, CT20 1JP

0131 2083333 phone Monday to Friday, 09.00 - 4.45hrs.

They will post it to you or your friend. Even buying 2 books will still work out cheaper than not having one.

Andy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

aultymer said:


> I understood that this was still high season where ACSI cards didn't give much, if any, advantage.


Quite a lot of French sites start accepting the ACSI discount card from as early as 20 August onwards. Although I know of one or two really popular locations where they don't start until the beginning of October.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We were unlucky with the sites we tried with ours 3 years ago!!
Have never bothered since.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

aultymer said:


> We were unlucky with the sites we tried with ours 3 years ago!!
> Have never bothered since.


We were very pleased last time we used ours.

We saved 69 cents per night!! :roll:

They vary a lot, but it's not often you save a huge amount . . . not surprising really!! :wink:

Dave


----------

